# Rolling up a fatty and smoking it!



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Haha, couple hours to kill before I have some work to do. Decided on a Breakfast Fatty. Little light on my bacon weave, but I think it will work!

Applewood bacon, Hot Deer sausage I made earlier this year, scrambled eggs, onion, pepper, mushrooms and a little garlic. Tripple cheese melting blend. Half no veggies. Smoking at 275 for 90 minutes, will see how it goes!


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Looks great! Now I’m hungry!😁


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I let the egg get hotter than I intended, so cooked more than smoked, but its pretty damn tasty!!


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

That looks great!!!


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I have never seen anything like that before. Looks freaking amazing!


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

wasn't what i was expecting but would sure go for some also " don't Bogart "


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

nuthin wrong with that!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i think you posted last year with one of these and i've been wanting to try one ever since.
sure looks tasty.
jack


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Deja vu said:


> wasn't what i was expecting but would sure go for some also " don't Bogart "


haha I was just thinking puff puff pass. Was this what you ate after you smoked the fatty? Dang sure looks amazing. I could crush some of that right about now.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Ever tried dropping it in a meatloaf pan and baking it? All for the BGE but just thinking outside of the box here. Regardless, looks wonderful.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I would destroy a slice of that in a cathead biscuit


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hahaha, never touched the other stuff, but have said for many years if I ever was to dable.... herb would be my choice, lol

Never tried a meatloaf pan... bout the only thing I bake is pies, hahah. Every thing else goes on the egg, Black stone, or fryer, lol


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I quit trying to do a bacon weave years ago as my weave somehow looked like an earthworm orgy as all the bacon bunches up and twists up together before I even threw it on the smoker.lol


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Dang it that looks amazing.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

halo1 said:


> I quit trying to do a bacon weave years ago as my weave somehow looked like an earthworm orgy as all the bacon bunches up and twists up together before I even threw it on the smoker.lol


Parchment paper is the key, lol


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

How many cholesterol scripts are you on?


----------



## Dhowell (Feb 11, 2020)

You got me with the headline!!! I am going to have to try that kinda fatty next...


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

silverking said:


> How many cholesterol scripts are you on?


 I sometimes remember to take a daily vitamin......


No other meds, in my 42 years except 6 scripts of antibiotics and 4 pain med scripts Have labs tomorrow for my 3 year post surgery, so we shall see if anything has changed, lol


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jaster said:


> I sometimes remember to take a daily vitamin......
> 
> 
> No other meds, in my 42 years except 6 scripts of antibiotics and 4 pain med scripts Have labs tomorrow for my 3 year post surgery, so we shall see if anything has changed, lol


Good luck! I was fine until about then. Now all the sudden I’m diabetic and going half blind


----------

